# Ford 6600 hydraulic oil



## Wayner (May 25, 2016)

Hi all

I live and farm in South Africa, and have been buying oil called "general purpose tractor hydraulic" for use in my tractor, a Ford 6600. It gives an SAE rating of SAE15W40. I want to know what is required by the manufacturer, as 15W40 is engine oil, is it not? Is SAE40 correct to use? If not, what is?

Wayner


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Hello Wayner,

Here in the US, many of us use "Universal Tractor Fluid" (UTF) in the transmission, rear differential, and power steering system. If we have a loader with a separate hydraulic reservoir, we use it there as well. 

On the label of my 5 gallon bucket of UTF, there is a label stating that it meets Ford Spec 134D, which is the same spec that is required for your 6600. Also stated on the label is that the base fluid is a 10-20W premium grade oil with additives to meet various tractor specifications. 

You want a fluid that meets Ford spec 134D. In South Africa, you may not have such fluid comparison available? 

SAE40 oil is definitely not a good choice.


----------



## Wayner (May 25, 2016)

Thanks for that, BigT...I will have to do some more digging then!


----------



## brickster1 (Feb 22, 2015)

Is 90 weight hydr. oil any better than reg. hydr. oil for my 8n?


----------

